# Ghostwood or Malaysian



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Does Ghostwood ever rot? Or is it similar to Malaysian, qhat would you recommend?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am yet to have it rot... my oldest pieces are around 4 years old and are constantly wet and no issues with them.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

From everything I can find through literature and from vendors, Ghostwood is a branded strain of manzanita. (Long lasting)


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I figured it was similar just wanna make sure, Ill probably do ghostwood thanks guys


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have used Ghostwood for over 7 years and it is still good to go. Ghostwood is NOT Manzanita. If you look at it side by side with Manzanita, it is obviously different. It is more twisted, and looks much more aged, with deep cracks and more intricately shaped pieces. Ghostwood is Antelope Bitterbrush.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/77407-wood-features-vivarium-2.html


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> I have used Ghostwood for over 7 years and it is still good to go. Ghostwood is NOT Manzanita. If you look at it side by side with Manzanita, it is obviously different. It is more twisted, and looks much more aged, with deep cracks and more intricately shaped pieces. Ghostwood is Antelope Bitterbrush.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/77407-wood-features-vivarium-2.html


What Doug said ^. That doesn't stop some vendors for selling them as the same thing though. Ghostwood tends to be more expensive. 
In your vivarium, ghostwood is a little softer than manzanita. IME, plants and moss grow a little better on ghostwood than on manzanita or Malaysian driftwood. Roots and things seem to be able to get a better hold on ghostwood.


----------



## Guanton75 (Apr 30, 2009)

I recently replaced some rotted out ghoastwood in a tank that I bought from someone (complete with frogs so it was still "running"). The wood was siliconed to the sides of the tank with dirt on it so it was in constant contact with moisture but not soaking. The wood was not teribly thick, ~2" max. Based on what I know they set it up in '04 and I rebuilt it in '12 so 8 years. FWIW, the ghoatwood occasionally developed small amounts of mold too.

The ABG substrate was also getting a bit swampy so it wasn't just the wood reaching it's useful life. There is a piece of Malaysian driftwood, mounted similarly, that was still solid.

That's my experience...

Enjoy,
Seth


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

phender said:


> What Doug said ^. That doesn't stop some vendors for selling them as the same thing though. Ghostwood tends to be more expensive.
> In your vivarium, ghostwood is a little softer than manzanita. IME, plants and moss grow a little better on ghostwood than on manzanita or Malaysian driftwood. Roots and things seem to be able to get a better hold on ghostwood.


Depends on the quality of manzanita you are getting. If the manzanita is sand blasted and cut from LIVE manzanita then you will get a less cracked and opened manzanita causing roots to not grow as effectively. However if you live in a zone where it happens to grow (Arizona for one) then obtaining dead branches or even root balls you will actually have far better success at growing it. I have used both and both when gotten from a dead source have very beautiful plant growth attached.

Also if you cut into ghostwood and manzanita you will see a very obvious color difference. Manzanita means red tree because when live (and in how long ago the plant died) it is bright red to its core. Ghostwood tends to be brown through and through


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I prefer Ghostwood. I have had a fairly large piece (20") for about 8 years now, with no rotting signs. Looks better IMHO overall vs. Malaysian.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I understood that some ghostwood is grape vine trunks. Is that incorrect? I have heard that grape vine can rot badly and make a mess in wet situations.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

No true ghostwood should be grapevine... grapevine does rot quickly in terrariums. However, with that said, isopods and springtails love to eat it, so I will often buy a piece, and just cut it up and bury it in with the leaf litter to allow a good food source for the microfauna.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agree with Mike. If you bought grapevine labeled as Ghost wood, you got ripped my friend. Once you have seen and worked with Ghost wood, you'll see how different it is from manzanita and grape vine.
It is always my first choice in wood. Well, Ghost wood and cork bark.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sweet thanks guys Ive used Malaysian ironwood as it was labeled and that stuff was great I thought about the Ghostwood because of its interesting look, but I still liked the Malaysian wood to. We shall see what happens. I'm using it for a large display tank and was looking for the best look


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I would take malaysian driftwood over all the above. It lasts forever, dosnt mold, rot and plants take to it very well.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Out of curiosity, does anybody know what species Malaysian driftwood is?


----------

